# Good News & Nice Things - Day 2 - Double Whammy



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Two good things today .. :bounce:

First up I'd like to welcome @Mingster to the Mod Team.

He was another popular choice amongst members and Mods alike.

A fair, honest and all round top guy, I'm delighted that he's decided to be part of the team.

Secondly I'd like to announce that we are going to be running regular *UK-M Competitions* for people to win free stuff! :thumb:

Our old Prize Draw forum has been renamed 'Competitions' (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitions/) and details of our first one will be posted at 3pm today.

More good news tomorrow... :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Great choice...nice going @Mingster.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome stuff well done Minster :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

gratz mingster!

nice on competitions ^^


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Glad the site is moving forward after all that rubbish. Well done

An congrats to @Mingster


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Sweeeet


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Another excellent choice :thumbup1: Well done @Mingster


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Mingster, well done mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Congrats mingster


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard...well chuffed you're up for it


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Another steady choice congrats


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Congrats @Mingster!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Congrats @Mingster the merciless mod


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

@Mingster Well done mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well done @Mingster. good choice


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Another great choice well done Odin ... erm I mean @Mingster :laugh:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Congrats @Mingster, welcome to the club .... :lol: :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good choice :beer: well done mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Cheers to everyone...And be nice to each other


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good news all round and well done Mingster, another good choice along with DiggyV


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations @Mingster :thumbup1:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Brilliant addition to the mod team


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Another excellent choice of mod! (Along with DiggyV)

Really pleased.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done @Mingster!! Congratulations mate :beer:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Couldn't have picked a more genuinely helpful bloke

All the best mingster :thumbup1:


----------



## Cailin (Oct 7, 2013)

Congratulations @Mingster


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Congratulations @Mingster


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations to @Mingster and @Diggy v both well deservin of mod status

Good choices!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Two great choices and both knowledgable and helpful guys. Well done fellas

Poor old Samaritans will be getting calls today then when it sinks in that the kiss @sses haven't been chosen


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Excellent choice, I voted for ming originally :thumbup1:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Grats ming


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Another good call. Well done @Mingster


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Well done!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Aaahhhhhhh....Sir Ming.....I'm so pleased for you. I think you are the tops mister...take one these buster! X :bounce:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great choice,nice one pal @Mingster :rockon:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Aaahhhhhhh....Sir Ming.....I'm so pleased for you. I think you are the tops mister...take one these buster! X :bounce:


Cheers hon:wub:



Rob68 said:


> Great choice,nice one pal @Mingster :rockon:


I would be nothing without you mate All the best to you Rob


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I must say, @DiggyV and @Mingster, you both look great with red rather than gold under your names... fits well 

Enjoy it Ming, I know you'll bring good things to the role. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

dtlv said:


> I must say, @DiggyV and @Mingster, you both look great with red rather than gold under your names... fits well
> 
> Enjoy it Ming, I know you'll bring good things to the role. :thumbup1:


And you just look weird being gold @dtlv :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

dtlv said:


> I must say, @DiggyV and @Mingster, you both look great with red rather than gold under your names... fits well
> 
> Enjoy it Ming, I know you'll bring good things to the role. :thumbup1:


Thanks Det. Very kind of you to say so


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Rob68 said:


> And you just look weird being gold @dtlv :laugh:


Well I look weird in real life, so perhaps the gold is more appropriate for me then, lol.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Congrats both @Mingster & @DiggyV :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

dtlv said:


> I must say, @DiggyV and @Mingster, you both look great with red rather than gold under your names... fits well
> 
> Enjoy it Ming, I know you'll bring good things to the role. :thumbup1:


Thanks Det, bit odd seeing you as a Goldilocks though....


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

congratulations mingster


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Well I look weird in real life, so perhaps the gold is more appropriate for me then, lol.


Whose to say that it's everyone else who looks weird and you look perfectly normal?

And you are rather fab, gold looks good on ya.....glad you're not going anywhere too.......


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Good news on mingster, sure he will do a good job in keeping things in line.

Competitions what can I say everyone loves comps and the monthly draw was sadly missed so here's to the future  :beer:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't believe I've been overlooked again. It's a fix


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Whose to say that it's everyone else who looks weird and you look perfectly normal?
> 
> And you are rather fab, gold looks good on ya.....glad you're not going anywhere too.......


Aww, thank you sweetie  I'm happy in my weirdness... we are who we are, and we can either waste energy feeling negative towards ourselves or can be free of all that and allow ourselves to be happy just being.

Anyway, enough philosophical rambling for now... yep, am certainly staying around.


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats @Mingster , good to see UKM moving forward with good choices after the recent drama :beer:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Well I look weird in real life, so perhaps the gold is more appropriate for me then, lol.


or even your new sparkly one


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome to the mod team guys, good addition, couple of stand up guys.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Welcome to the mod team guys, good addition, couple of stand up guys.


Thanks Scott, that's quite an endorsement to live up to. 

Also congrats on making it to the Diamond League.... It was inevitable though :thumb:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Two good things today .. :bounce:
> 
> First up I'd like to welcome @Mingster to the Mod Team.
> 
> ...


Wsws


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DiggyV said:


> Thanks Scott, that's quite an endorsement to live up to.
> 
> Also congrats on making it to the Diamond League.... It was inevitable though :thumb:


Thanks bud, you were always very nice to me, and remember you sent me that stuff for my eczema which worked better than all the over the counter stuff here in the States.

I was later diagnosed with allergies, and thus the cause, now doing the immunology therapy getting the shots.

Pain the neck but gotta be done.

Again congrats.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

It amazes me how I can manage to log on, quote and type a load of letter all done in my pocket without knowing. I say this coz that's how I did the above post


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

1010AD said:


> It amazes me how I can manage to log on, quote and type a load of letter all done in my pocket without knowing. I say this coz that's how I did the above post


it's simple...you are, in fact, a genius....don't hide it.... 

I sometimes manage to write a coherent sentence! I know, I know....unbelievable!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Flubs said:


> it's simple...you are, in fact, a genius....don't hide it....
> 
> I sometimes manage to write a coherent sentence! I know, I know....unbelievable!


Not long back I got a call off the police asking why I rang 'twice'  1 to 0 on a phone and I manage to ring 999


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats new mods. Looks like solid choices, well done.

I hope they are paying you more than the measly £250 per post I used to get...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

big said:


> Congrats new mods. Looks like solid choices, well done.
> 
> I hope they are paying you more than the measly £250 per post I used to get...


We used to get. :lol:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

hackskii said:


> We used to get. :lol:


I was in it more for the women than the money


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

big said:


> I was in it more for the women than the money


I was in it because helping others helps my soul.

Lifting others up to lift self.

Helping others is opening up yourself, to the higher calling in life.

Then the rug got pulled... :lol:


----------

